# Path report: Basaloid neoplasm



## trinalankford (Jul 27, 2015)

I am coding for facility only so only have the path available.

Diagnosis according to the path report is "basaloid neoplasm."

I have no idea as to an ICD-9 code here.  Pre-path diagnosis is 238.2, neoplasm of uncertain behavior.  Do I have to default to this code as post, also?

Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 27, 2015)

It could not have been coded as 238.2 prior to path being rendered.  Many use that code incorrectly, but you do need a path report BEFORE that code can be used.   For the code for this dx you should go look up what the meaning of basaloid neoplasm of the skin is defined as.


----------



## trinalankford (Jul 27, 2015)

mitchellde said:


> It could not have been coded as 238.2 prior to path being rendered.  Many use that code incorrectly, but you do need a path report BEFORE that code can be used.   For the code for this dx you should go look up what the meaning of vas aloud neoplasm of the skin is defined as.



That is not a code I assigned to it; this is the code the referring MD sent with the specimen, outside my control and not an MD I can approach for clarification, though I do understand what you are saying.

Thank you for your help.


----------

